# Sound Tech



## ProfessorAire (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey, I was browsing around looking for places where I might throw up questions about some Carvin equipment I'm looking at (post under Sound Questions forum) and came upon this lovely site. Man I wish I'd known about this place when I was a freshman in High School. Now that I graduate at the end of this year I've learned most of the important stuff the hard way. The hard, and sometimes very _painful_ way.
I run sound one to two nights a week guaranteed for my church's Jr. and Sr. High Youth Groups, and do so on one of crappiest installs I've ever seen. I have experience in most tech areas, from Lights to Sound to Video. I also work as a paid technician for community shows at my High School's auditorium/theatre facility. That place has one of the crappiest lighting installs I've ever seen.
Some of my friends and I are starting a production company where we put on concerts around our area and that's got some incredibly good prospects. If you live in the Seattle/Tacoma/Enumclaw area in Washington and you see a flyer touting a concert put on bv Fallen State Productions, come and check it out. We promise that the sound will be better than last time.


----------



## wolf825 (Jan 30, 2004)

ProfessorAire said:


> Hey, I was browsing around looking for places where I might throw up questions about some Carvin equipment I'm looking at (post under Sound Questions forum) and came upon this lovely site. Man I wish I'd known about this place when I was a freshman in High School. Now that I graduate at the end of this year I've learned most of the important stuff the hard way. The hard, and sometimes very _painful_ way.
> I run sound one to two nights a week guaranteed for my church's Jr. and Sr. High Youth Groups, and do so on one of crappiest installs I've ever seen. I have experience in most tech areas, from Lights to Sound to Video. I also work as a paid technician for community shows at my High School's auditorium/theatre facility. That place has one of the crappiest lighting installs I've ever seen.
> Some of my friends and I are starting a production company where we put on concerts around our area and that's got some incredibly good prospects. If you live in the Seattle/Tacoma/Enumclaw area in Washington and you see a flyer touting a concert put on bv Fallen State Productions, come and check it out. We promise that the sound will be better than last time.



Hiya and Welcome aboard...please feel free to post questions and answers--this is a learning forum for all to use. Washington State huh--cool..I have some pals in Farmington who sell wholesale EWI audio gear--like cables, at great prices... 

Welcome aboard and look forward to seeing you around the forums. 

wolf


----------



## Nephilim (Jan 31, 2004)

Carvin, eh? Sonic Holography and all that? They make very good home gear.


----------



## DMXtools (Jan 31, 2004)

Nephilim said:


> Carvin, eh? Sonic Holography and all that? They make very good home gear.



Carvin makes some pretty good bass amps, but home gear? Sonic Holography? Aren't you thinking of Carver?


----------



## Nephilim (Jan 31, 2004)

DMXtools said:


> Carvin makes some pretty good bass amps, but home gear? Sonic Holography? Aren't you thinking of Carver?



@#%#. I need more sleep.


----------



## dvsDave (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey ProfessorAire,

Another one of the lower 48 heard from!! Excellent!! Welcome to the site!! I am yoru webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you to our little online community we like to call ControlBooth.com!! 

Sincerely,
-dvsDave

P.S. anybody got a link for Carver?


----------



## wolf825 (Jan 31, 2004)

dvsDave said:


> P.S. anybody got a link for Carver?



Carver... http://www.carveraudio.com/default2.htm

and for Carvin... http://www.carvin.com/

-wolf


----------



## wemeck (Feb 1, 2004)

Well aboard! I have recently collected some on line sound resources from our main sound vendor and posted some where here! I hope to see you around the forums and feel free to share your production war stories.


----------

